# Dansha Vacuum Pump Milker



## melzhippy (Jun 26, 2013)

Hope it's OK to share a short video of me milking my ladies with the Dansha Milker!


----------



## Anne-J (Apr 10, 2014)

I purchased one a couple of weeks ago and I love it. It has made milking a breeze.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would LOVE to be able to get one of these for the times I have trouble hand milking but ATM I ended up getting a gently used elecrtic Medela breast pump that works out well for my one FF ....So far 

The video didn't load right away for me so I commented thinking this was the pulsing milking I had seen


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a medela breast pump that is just laying around. Do you use the "cones" that came with it? Or did you modify it for goats? I think the model I have is the "pump in style" 

I have fibromyalgia and would love to find an easier way to milk. If I can't use the medela I might look into this Dansha Farms one! Thanks for sharing!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

NoahEm...I have the double and yes, I use the cones, however with the doe I'm using it with I also use the smaller cone inserts as her teats are small. I took a silicone baby nipple and cut the tip off, placed the small tube of the little cone through the bottom end and fit it into the large cone, the silicone seals against the inside, I strip the teat then apply the shield...it helps to clip the udder first. I have the pump set high with the vacuum bladder at the higher setting as well, I attach a 9 oz baby bottle to it and let it do the work. Once softened up though I strip by hand 
I only do one side at a time as the shields are too wide to allow the double action.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh wow if i could use the medela one that would be awesome. That thing was expensive and would be nice to get some more use out of it... I will look into the smaller cones. Were they sold separately? I don't remember seeing smaller ones? Maybe next time you use it you could take some pics or a video. Id love to see it in action! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## melzhippy (Jun 26, 2013)

I say, Yes, definitely use the Medela if you can!! The Dansha Milker has a battery operated pump as well (if you don't want to hand pump).


----------

